# My Mk1 Audi TT 225



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

thought i may aswell start a readers ride thread for the TT. Got it like june maybe? anyways....

so heres my old cars, first car was a little ibiza 1.2 started life out standard, and soon became my little beast.










































Then my Fabia vRS


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Not great pics, but shows custom cat back exhaust, 25mm eibach springs, and votex front lip


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Few others









































































And the new tyres I will get fitted tomorrow


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

so today i got the new tyres on, i washed and grease lightning'd the car, cleaned the dash and hoovered. oh and got an apexi induction kit fitted! sounds amazing in comparison to before. DV is soo much louder and crisper.























































r8 washer cap i put on last week










and a wheel close up of tyres










overall very pleased with the car and how shes sitting now.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

this was all just pulled from my readers ride thread elsewhere to give you all an idea what ive done, was contemplating selling it but gonna keep it, next is a remap i think


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Long time no speak eh? ha ha. Looks good, bit different to the fabia!

Still keepin your cars to your usual clean standard i see too

Your bro's got a BM now i see in the background, very nice.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

yep hes got 335i, rapid machine! yep just going to wash it now. its weekend bath is overdue


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice TT that bud :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

You got rid of that VRS! I was a fan of what you did to it. Looked a very nice example. Im not a huge fan of modding cars but that was spot on.

Excellent beading on the new car. Enjoying your write up.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> You got rid of that VRS! I was a fan of what you did to it. Looked a very nice example. Im not a huge fan of modding cars but that was spot on.
> 
> Excellent beading on the new car. Enjoying your write up.


thanks mate apprecate it. yeh i did love how the vrs was sitting, but fancied a change and always loved the TTs, i would have another Vrs if im honest. great little cars and superb on fuel. but i do enjoy the TT


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a tidy example :thumb:

Mate of mine recently sold theirs, was remapped and had a vortex exhaust.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Look smart on the darker wheels, like what you have done with it, LSP looks top:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Like that


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

some unto date photos i done tonight.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you tried an Ttrs out? Looks smart that


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jason123 said:


> Have you tried an Ttrs out? Looks smart that


Have I tried a what now? A TTRS as in the mk2 TT?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice car mate


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> very nice car mate


Thanks buddy, was thinking off changing the alloys in the summer but now I'm not soo sure, standard alloys look soo good and there unique in that colour, although I may get them powdercoated rather than the current paint job as they didn't do the backs! Which I asked about before I got them done, didn't want to go back and try fight my case!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good... wheels suit it...

:thumb:


----------



## 182 (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice car! Were/are you a member on SeatCupra.net? I recall seeing a similar username/ibiza when I had my Leon BTCC, I got a serious soft spot for Seats and can really see myself returning to the VAG scene at some point!


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

182 said:


> Very nice car! Were/are you a member on SeatCupra.net? I recall seeing a similar username/ibiza when I had my Leon BTCC, I got a serious soft spot for Seats and can really see myself returning to the VAG scene at some point!


Yeah mate that was me. Has a red 1.2 cupra replica. Then a fabia vrs and now this.

Loved that little Ibiza










Vrs










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 182 (Dec 30, 2012)

ScottHmk4 said:


> Yeah mate that was me. Has a red 1.2 cupra replica. Then a fabia vrs and now this.
> 
> Loved that little Ibiza
> 
> ...


Lovely! My username was/is Rangers but I haven't been on SCN since I sold my leon 2 years ago - loved that car even though it was only a 1.6 it was very much a sheep in wolf clothing but as many young males know insurance is a killer...










Kind of took a step back and got myself a Clio 182, has the power to go with the looks at least. 

Edit: Found a better pic


----------



## 182 (Dec 30, 2012)

Found this picture while looking through photobucket, its from the 2010 Scottish Modified car show.

Excuse the infamous blackberry quality...


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

182 said:


> Found this picture while looking through photobucket, its from the 2010 Scottish Modified car show.
> 
> Excuse the infamous blackberry quality...


ahh that was a while back! yeah the car seen some good shows. didnt bother so much with the vRS, did a couple at knockhill i think. Might go to a few in 2013 with the TT. Your little clio looks good, how does it fair on fuel?


----------



## 182 (Dec 30, 2012)

ScottHmk4 said:


> ahh that was a while back! yeah the car seen some good shows. didnt bother so much with the vRS, did a couple at knockhill i think. Might go to a few in 2013 with the TT. Your little clio looks good, how does it fair on fuel?


Thanks, loving the TT that model has aged well and still see a fair few about, which is a good thing in my eyes.

Surprisingly the little clio is pretty good on the fuel 33-35 mpg but dont think I would have a chance versus your 225 though. :driver::driver:


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

182 said:


> Thanks, loving the TT that model has aged well and still see a fair few about, which is a good thing in my eyes.
> 
> Surprisingly the little clio is pretty good on the fuel 33-35 mpg but dont think I would have a chance versus your 225 though. :driver::driver:


Yeah they have ages well. Haha I got it mapped just over a month ago, it fair shifts but also fair likes a drink!


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

So put a forge splitR DV in the car and gave my mate back his 007, I prefer the split R in all honesty, noise wise it sound great imo, set to 25 clicks for remapped stage one, seems fine so far, if i hear any tinkering i will move it to 26-27.

also got 2 new cree number plate bulbs to replace my rubbish normal SMD led ones, and also 2 new bulb holders from Audi as the old ones were a bit tattie and the lenses were a bit unclear.

so bulbs holder part numbers for anyone interested (roughly £8 per side)

8N0 943 021 A 
8N0 943 022 A





































the difference is more than noticable in the daylight, and i just went out there now its dark and the difference is phenomenal! i love the look. i will have to get a photo to show you all....i also got a cree reverse bulb about a month back which i dont think i have posted , so will get that also when the rain goes off.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

as promised, very hard to capture in good quality especially the reverse light as it creates glare from being soo bright. a few of the show the reverse most just to show the number plate bulbs.


----------



## Wallyb (Mar 15, 2012)

where did you acquire the bulbs from?


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wallyb said:


> where did you acquire the bulbs from?


Sorry for the delay

I believe this in the ones I bought

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-5W-S...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item35c17cdecd


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

They still look great. Had an x reg a few years ago. Great little cars especially with the right tyres on!

Iconic style and lovely example you have mate


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

gave the car a good clean today. nothing to into detail yet.

washed, greased lightning, and wax. Came up nice.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice car, love the beading shots:thumb:


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

got the car remapped again today after chasing this low down boost issue around, new map = result. Jabbasport stage one and what a difference it made, low down power is much better and the map is much smoother, doesnt feel as aggressive high end but overall power delivery is far better to the map that was on it. much happier now with it.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw these pic on the TT forum nice looking clean car:thumb:
nick.:wave:


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

I used to follow your Ibiza thread on the seat forum. My last personal car was a Ibiza Formula Sport, and now have a Mk1 TT roadster 225


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

HarveyTT said:


> I used to follow your Ibiza thread on the seat forum. My last personal car was a Ibiza Formula Sport, and not have a Mk1 TT roadster 225


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

2 very nice cars, TT looks the nuts.

Not seen your old Ibiza around here lately.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all

I am trading in my Audi TT for a BMW 335i, should get it next week


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks sweeet! Nice one Scott


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, have you got a massive discount card for rhe fuel pumps, thirsty motors.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------

